# My Check Valve Is Leaking



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I de-winterized the Outback this past weekend and all went well except that when I had the water pump on I noticed that it would cut on every 10 seconds or so and only stay on for less then a second and go off. This cycle kept repeating itself and it quickly dawned on my that I had a leak somewhere in the system. After checking every fitting inside I went outside and discovered that the leak was from my city water connection.









I made sure last fall when I winterized to push in the check valve and make sure that I saw anitfreeze so I would have thought all would be well this spring. Anyway, the check valve is not sealing properly and that is my problem. I have been to my dealer and Camping World and neither of them stock the part that I need to fix it because my Outback has both the city water connection and the fresh tank fill on the same panel.









Anybody out there have this problem before? If so how did you fix it?

I bought a plug that I can use as a temporary solution so I can go camping this weekend.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't your dealer order the part from Keystone?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The check valve does not like to be pushed around









There are two thing that could have happened. 1st turn off the house pump and open all the faucets. Connect the shore (city water) hose and turn the water on and off a couple of times. This could/should re-seat the valve. Check it by closing all the faucets and turn on the house pump.

If it still leaks the valve itself has been damaged and you will most likely have to replace it. You may be able to strip and repair it but I have no first hand knowledge on what it takes.









If you can not find the combination plate, just buy the city water only connection and take the check valve out of it and put it in your connection plate.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I had to replace mine last year. Had to buy the whole check valve and fresh water connection plate was around $15 - $20. It was easy to install with just a screw driver, utility knife, pliers and some caulking.

In the mean time you can just plug it with a male garden hose plug.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for quick response..

Tim, I am sure my dealer could order the whole part, but I was just looking for the city water connection so I did not have to replace the panel. I will probably have to replace the whole thing anyway..

Andy, Thanks for the ideas. I will try that and see if I can re-seat the valve. Also, I looked at a new city water only connection but could not see a way to remove it from the plate.

Josh, I assume the 25rss and 28rss has the same combination city water/fresh tank fill plate? Did you replace the whole thing? It only costs $15-$20. I assumed it would be much more and that was why I was trying to replace the city connection only.

Thanks for your help..


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, I replaced the entire plate and it was under $20.00.

I believe someone on this board had a similar problem and took the check valve apart and got it fixed. Maybe replaced an O ring seal or something like that. You may want to do a quick search.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had to take mine apart after I screwed it up winterizing







. I was able to remove it from the inside by taking off the hose and unscrewing the nut that holds the valve to the plate. Once I got it out I was able to disassemble it and reseat the o-ring. I don't remember exactly how it comes apart, but it was pretty simple to figure out.

Mike


----------

